# لا تحبوا العالم ولا الاشياء التي في العالم.لان العالم يزول وشهوته معه



## لوقا عادل (24 نوفمبر 2008)

_لا تحبوا العالم ولا الاشياء التي في العالم.ان احب احد العالم فليست فيه محبة الآب.

16 لان كل ما في العالم شهوة الجسد وشهوة العيون وتعظم المعيشة ليس من الآب بل من العالم.

17 والعالم يمضي وشهوته واما الذي يصنع مشيئة الله فيثبت الى الابد

18 ايها الاولاد هي الساعة الاخيرة.وكما سمعتم ان ضد المسيح يأتي قد صار الآن اضداد للمسيح كثيرون.من هنا نعلم انها الساعة الاخيرة

19 منا خرجوا لكنهم لم يكونوا منا لانهم لو كانوا منا لبقوا معنا لكن ليظهروا انهم ليسوا جميعهم منا.

20 واما انتم فلكم مسحة من القدوس وتعلمون كل شيء.

21 لم اكتب اليكم لانكم لستم تعلمون الحق بل لانكم تعلمونه وان كل كذب ليس من الحق.

22 من هو الكذاب الا الذي ينكر ان يسوع هو المسيح.هذا هو ضد المسيح الذي ينكر الآب والابن.

23 كل من ينكر الابن ليس له الآب ايضا ومن يعترف بالابن فله الآب _​


----------



## kalimooo (29 نوفمبر 2008)

امين

لوقا عادل صلاة جميلة جدااااااا
شكرااااااا اخى
سلام المسيح​


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 نوفمبر 2008)

موضوع جميل اوووووى 

تسلم ايدك 

ميرررررسى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (30 نوفمبر 2008)

> _17 والعالم يمضي وشهوته واما الذي يصنع مشيئة الله فيثبت الى الابد_


 
شكرا على روعة الموضوع
محبتي​


----------



## رامى ايليا (3 ديسمبر 2008)

*تسلم ايدك لوقا
بجد الكلام ده اللى قاله السيد المسيح
بجد جميل جدا ومعزى
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك يا لوقا​*


----------



## لوقا عادل (3 ديسمبر 2008)

_مرسي علي المرور الجميل_​


----------

